# Perfect remote extender for TiVo?



## laurence

Like most of you (I expect), I route my TivO output around the house so I can watch it anywhere. But until now, I hadn't found a satisfactory way to control it.

I don't have Sky (or want it), so magic eye wasn't a great option - I know you can get PSUs, but to cover every room was expensive and messy and I'd have had to change my aerial amplifier too.
IR receiver/senders are messy too - and I'd need an extra transmitter for each room.
I almost went for a Logitech Harmony - the upmarket models send RF and an optional receiver converts it back to IR. The cheapest option came in at just under &#163;200. Problem is, I'd keep leaving the remote around the house (could buy one for each room I suppose). Anyway, I like the TiVo remote.

I came across the Next Generation remote extender kit a few weeks back. Essentially, it's a tiny transmitter the size of an AAA battery (comes with an AA adaptor too). You replace one battery in your original remote, it detects the tiny RF that is emtted as your remote sends IR and amplifies it - enough to be received by the IR blaster that comes with the kit. Sounds like science fiction. I ordered one from the states fully expecting it wouldn't work (they say it works with MOST remotes).
Arrived last week and it works beautifully with the TiVo remote. I have RSJs all over my house which stop my mobile working in some rooms, but the extender works flawlessly in every room but one (in there it sometimes misses a command so I have to press 2 or 3 times).
This is the best gadget I've bought in ages - and definitely the best value for money. Finally I can put away the laptop and TiVoweb!
They go for around $30 (&#163;15) in the US, plus a lot for delivery. Oh, and you need to buy a 12V PSU as the US one just fizzes and smokes before catching fire. Much cheaper than the other options (as long as you don't burn your house down with the US adaptor).
Oh yes, you can buy extra transmitters separately, so you can convert as many remotes as you want (I have 2 TiVo remotes so I can leave one in the kitchen).

They've had these for years in the US, but you can't get them in the UK yet (as far as I can work out). Blindlemon - you interested in changing that?!


----------



## RichardJH

If you use an RF co-ax to distribute around the same as I do I would reccomend TV link Plus. With a minor mod ( added a 3rd IR wand to its receiver) I now can control both my Tivos and a V+ box from upstairs.

Cheap to obtain look up item 230228249043 on a well known auction site


----------



## laurence

RichardJH said:


> If you use an RF co-ax to distribute around the same as I do I would reccomend TV link Plus.


Almost bought one of those - but I understand my aerial amplifier would have blocked it. You can get a bypass for the amplifier, but with 4 rooms with screens it all started getting a bit fiddly. I'd have needed an IR receiver in each room too. The transmitter was a much cheaper, simpler option for me. Just thought I'd let everyone else know it existed and worked with TiVo!


----------



## BrennanU

How does everyone go about routing their TiVo throughout the rest of your house?


----------



## laurence

Hi Brennan,
Being in Ohio you probably have all sorts of smarter ways of doing it, but...
I had an extension built on the house last year, so while I had the chance I installed HDMI cables all over the place - they all route back to the garage where I have an HDMI amplifier splitter. I have an RGB to HDMI convertor on the back of the TiVo which converts RGB to 720P HDMI. I've also got a coax from the aerial output from the TiVo running back up into the loft where it goes into the an aerial amplifier, which all the TVs are hooked up to (I've got one telly with no HDMI).


----------



## BrennanU

In our setup we only have one hd tv, so I thought it might be a cheap device that backfeeds the tivo signal out on channel 90 or something into the cable for the rest of the tvs in the house.

Also, in our setup, our tv is on the fireplace with the components in the basement. Do you have any suggestions on remote transmitters that would work in this situation. We have quite a few components so the battery replacement things will probably get expensive.


----------



## TCM2007

BrennanU said:


> How does everyone go about routing their TiVo throughout the rest of your house?


I go for the simplest method. My TiVos are networked and run mfs_ftp; a program on my Windows Media Center PC monitors them and copies any new shows to the PC where it trancodes them into WMV format. I then use Media Center Extenders to view the trancoded files on any TV around the house (or any PC round the world, come to that).

Like I said, the easy way.


----------



## laurence

TCM2007 said:


> I go for the simplest method. My TiVos are networked and run mfs_ftp; a program on my Windows Media Center PC monitors them and copies any new shows to the PC where it trancodes them into WMV format. I then use Media Center Extenders to view the trancoded files on any TV around the house (or any PC round the world, come to that).
> 
> Like I said, the easy way.


I like that idea a lot! Been putting off getting a media centre PC, but I think it's the way forward. Maybe I'll wait until Nero and TiVo have come up with TiVo for Windows (or whatever they decide to call it) I'll splash out.


----------



## laurence

BrennanU said:


> Do you have any suggestions on remote transmitters that would work in this situation. We have quite a few components so the battery replacement things will probably get expensive.


My experience with video transmitters hasn't been great (mostly signal related issues, but the picture quality wasn't fantastic even with a good signal). Running the coax back up to the loft into the aerial amp gave much better results (and HDMI obviously better still). But they've improved wireless stuff a lot in the last few years, so I'm sure there are better options now.
If you can run network cable up neatly, there are loads of video/audio over CAT5 options around too which look quite good.


----------



## tankstage

[email protected] said:


> I came across the Next Generation remote extender kit a few weeks back. Essentially, it's a tiny transmitter the size of an AAA battery (comes with an AA adaptor too). You replace one battery in your original remote, it detects the tiny RF that is emtted as your remote sends IR and amplifies it - enough to be received by the IR blaster that comes with the kit. Sounds like science fiction. I ordered one from the states fully expecting it wouldn't work (they say it works with MOST remotes).


They are available in the uk. They are called "ONE FOR ALL Wireless Remote Control Converter - SV1100". They are about £29 and work with the US version as well.
I have been using this for about 2 years now (Originally US versions as they have only been available in the UK for about 4 months).
I use them with 2 TiVo's, V+, Scart switcher and other OEM remotes as all my kit is in a cupboard in my study.
I also use a Harmony 895 for my main room.

Tank


----------



## tankstage

BrennanU said:


> How does everyone go about routing their TiVo throughout the rest of your house?


I have routed Scart to 4 rooms in the house as well as RF.
I then have a scart switcher that routes the signal to a scart buffer to feed the 4 locations.
For my main room the scart is then upscaled via a scart to HDMI box and then to the TV via 15M run of HDMI cable.

Tank


----------



## randap

[email protected] said:


> They've had these for years in the US, but you can't get them in the UK yet (as far as I can work out). Blindlemon - you interested in changing that?!


Yeah you can, One-for-All SV1100. I've got one, and it's great! I paid £9.99 for it, as it was the last one in my local Currys, but you can still get them elsewhere (e.g. John Lewis), but RRP is £24.99.


----------



## laurence

tankstage said:


> They are available in the uk. They are called "ONE FOR ALL Wireless Remote Control Converter - SV1100". They are about £29 and work with the US version as well.
> 
> Tank


Wish I'd known that before. Mind you they're so much cheaper in States I'd have ended up paying about the same even with the delivery. Could use another transmitter but can't find anywhere they sell them separately (over here)...


----------



## rondun

Hi-

OK, so I'm about to replace the aerial(s) in the loft as well as the old co-ax cable since our freeview reception has been getting a bit dodgy.

I thought I'd take the opportunity to try and get Tivo working on the upstairs Tv as well, but I'm having trouble getting my head round it.

The setup is quite simple, with a Tivo downstairs controlling Sky (not+) and a freeview box, and a tv upstairs also with freeview box. No HD anywhere (yet!)

My plan was to replace the 2 aerials (dunno why) in the loft with one new one, then feed both TV's from a splitter with new cable.

I'd like to keep things as simple (and cheap) as possible (maybe even simpler than TCM2007's!), and like the sound of the TV link plus.
Does this mean that I'd need to run a second length of co-ax from downstairs to the upstairs TV, or is there a way round it using a single run.

I take it that the TVlink controls the Tivo (I have a spare tivo remote) with an IR blaster and this continues to control the Sky box - since they are both in the same cabinet will there be a risk of interference from the 2 IR wand systems?

cheers,
Ron


----------



## Jeff_W

I have a Next Generation unit but I have very spotty results with it. Tivo requires a lot of very accurate button presses to skip commercials and I find that presses are either not registered or are registered twice through the Next Generation unit.

Any suggestions would be very helpful.


----------



## laurence

rondun said:


> Hi-
> 
> Does this mean that I'd need to run a second length of co-ax from downstairs to the upstairs TV, or is there a way round it using a single run.
> 
> I take it that the TVlink controls the Tivo (I have a spare tivo remote) with an IR blaster and this continues to control the Sky box - since they are both in the same cabinet will there be a risk of interference from the 2 IR wand systems?
> 
> cheers,
> Ron


Unless you are happy to do away with the freeview box and just rely on skyplus, I think you're right - you do need to run another coax up. That's what I did. Then, rather than a passive splitter I ran that into an aerial amplifier that feeds the other coax sockets around the house, so they all get aerial signal and tivo. If you do that, make sure you get an aerial amp that's compatible with TVlink though or you'll need to get a bypass too (as far as I know it takes it's power through the coax - and non-compatible amplifiers block it).

If you don't want to run a coax up, you could always get an RF video sender. They're dead cheap - and lots of them have IR senders built in.


----------



## laurence

Jeff_W said:


> I have a Next Generation unit but I have very spotty results with it. Tivo requires a lot of very accurate button presses to skip commercials and I find that presses are either not registered or are registered twice through the Next Generation unit.
> 
> Any suggestions would be very helpful.


I've found mine really reliable...
I take it you've put the sender in place of the bottom battery of the remote - that works best. It's worth playing with the position of the IR blaster too. I've found it works pretty well even when not pointing directly at tivo, so perhaps you can place it somewhere where it gets better reception if that's the issue.
Are you using the IR lead (I didn't need it)? If you are, bear in mind that two IR blasters working at the same time interfere with each other, so use black tape to cover one of them up. You may have discovered that using a tivo remote with a sender in it in the same room as the tivo doesn't work either as the IR signal from the remote and blaster interfere in the same way. Finally, I noticed when I had the lid off tivo the RF escaping from the box interfered with the IR blaster when it was next to it.
Hope some of that helps. Maybe your walls are too thick. You could remove a layer of bricks


----------



## BtB

Has anyone tried Milestone from Bluedelta http://www.bluedelta.co.uk/milestone_system.htm for distributing video over CAT5 cabling ?


----------



## poissony

Not used the Milestone (think it may be composite only?) but I've used component over cat5:

http://www.cyberselect.co.uk/product/797

No complaints.


----------



## rilian

BrennanU said:


> How does everyone go about routing their TiVo throughout the rest of your house?


I use coax cable helpfully laid by the previous owner of the house. Boosted with a RF amplifier this feeds kitchen and bedroom screens. As well as TiVo, I distribute the VCR and a DVD player over the same cables, set up to send their signals on different RF channels.

Thus the remote sets can select broadcast TV, TiVo (which is fed from Sky), DVD or videotape, independently of what the other set is watching. (Kids on the TiVo in the lounge, adults with a DVD sent to the kitchen is often handy!)

It's controlled with a wireless remote repeater called a 'powermid'. It works with any remote control - as well as a one-for-all I have spare TiVo peanuts.

A few years ago I was very pleased with myself for getting it all set up just the way I wanted it, and it was very cheap. Of course RF, standard def TiVO and a VCR is becoming a bit of an embarrassment.

Strangely I feel it works so very well, that the ease of use matters more to me than the picture benefits from moving to high-def. I know DVD sent over RF will horrify the technical elite, but it works for me!

Chris


----------



## hmm52

Jeff_W said:


> I have a Next Generation unit but I have very spotty results with it. Tivo requires a lot of very accurate button presses to skip commercials and I find that presses are either not registered or are registered twice through the Next Generation unit.
> 
> Any suggestions would be very helpful.


I've used the Next Generation setup for over a year. It's been great throughout a stone, plaster & lath house. The transmitters have always been in universal remotes however - Sony VML-600; Phillips Icon Prestigo more recently (discontinued I think, but same as X-10 who designed it). Never tried the Next Gen. with TiVo remote. If universal is being used with learned commands, try "relearning" these commands. One thing I don't do is use the the upstairs bedroom remote downstairs. The Phillips is too powerful. Signal will double up - direct & from NG relay unit unless front of remote is covered by hand. RF/IR receiver/transmitter is 27' from audio video equipment. Very reliable overall except battery needs recharge more often with Phillips (-display). Spare is included.

For anyone sending signals long distance via HDMI, 70' in my case, Belkin makes a very nice 3-1 PureAV switch.


----------



## itm

tankstage said:


> They are available in the uk. They are called "ONE FOR ALL Wireless Remote Control Converter - SV1100". They are about £29 and work with the US version as well.
> I have been using this for about 2 years now (Originally US versions as they have only been available in the UK for about 4 months).
> I use them with 2 TiVo's, V+, Scart switcher and other OEM remotes as all my kit is in a cupboard in my study.
> I also use a Harmony 895 for my main room.
> 
> Tank


I've just bought one of these. It works fine for using the Tivo remote from another room, but it actually prevents me using the Tivo remote when in the same room as the Tivo! (presumably due to interference?). I've tried all 3 frequency settings and get the same problem.

Has anyone else got this problem? Any fixes or workarounds?


----------



## tankstage

itm said:


> I've just bought one of these. It works fine for using the Tivo remote from another room, but it actually prevents me using the Tivo remote when in the same room as the Tivo! (presumably due to interference?). I've tried all 3 frequency settings and get the same problem.
> 
> Has anyone else got this problem? Any fixes or workarounds?


I think its because the Tivo sees two IR sources. If you cover the remote control end with your hand does it work then ?

Tank


----------



## itm

tankstage said:


> I think its because the Tivo sees two IR sources. If you cover the remote control end with your hand does it work then ?
> 
> Tank


Yes it works if I cover the remote with my hand, but the problem is that I want to use the normal Tivo remote downstairs and leave the universal remote (with the RF extender) upstairs. Can Tivo not handle 2 IR sources??


----------



## hmm52

I've never seen the problem you're talking about. TiVo remote works fine with Series3 I have. I don't understand how it's getting 2 IR signals using TiVo remote if there's no RF transmitter installed. Next Gen. relayer is only triggered by RF signal, by design anyway.


----------



## tankstage

hmm52 said:


> I've never seen the problem you're talking about. TiVo remote works fine with Series3 I have. I don't understand how it's getting 2 IR signals using TiVo remote if there's no RF transmitter installed. Next Gen. relayer is only triggered by RF signal, by design anyway.


The remote in question has an RF transmitter installed, and when the remote is in the same room as the receiver, the remote send IR and the receiver sends IR, = 2 lots of IR.

Tank


----------



## tankstage

itm said:


> Yes it works if I cover the remote with my hand, but the problem is that I want to use the normal Tivo remote downstairs and leave the universal remote (with the RF extender) upstairs. Can Tivo not handle 2 IR sources??


Not at the same time. if Tivo sees IR from two sources at the same time, it waits for one signal to stop before receiving.
The way you describe should work fine if the remotes are not used at exactly the same time.
I have 3 remotes around the house as well as a Harmony and all works well.

Tank


----------



## itm

What I don't understand is that I'm leaving the SV1100 remote upstairs - only the transmitter is downstairs. How the hell can that interfere with the Tivo remote signal?? As soon as I switch the receiver off the Tivo remote works again.


----------



## tankstage

Is the receiver LED flashing on the "flying saucer" when the remote with the transmitter is not being used ?
If so then it is picking up interference from another source.
It might be worth moving the receiver to a different position an see if that cures it.
My receiver is on top of a cupboard, well away from any other electrical kit.


Tank


----------



## itm

tankstage said:


> Is the receiver LED flashing on the "flying saucer" when the remote with the transmitter is not being used ?
> If so then it is picking up interference from another source.
> It might be worth moving the receiver to a different position an see if that cures it.
> My receiver is on top of a cupboard, well away from any other electrical kit.
> 
> Tank


No the red light on the receiver isn't flashing, and I've moved it as far away from the Tivo as the cable permits. 
I only need to disconnect the IR wand from the receiver to stop the problem - i.e. the fact that the receiver is powered up doesn't seem to be a problem.
??


----------



## Ashley

If you look at the wand's IR emmiter with a digital camera you will see that it is radiating stray IR signals with no input from the transmitter.


----------



## RichardJH

> No the red light on the receiver isn't flashing, and I've moved it as far away from the Tivo as the cable permits.
> I only need to disconnect the IR wand from the receiver to stop the problem - i.e. the fact that the receiver is powered up doesn't seem to be a problem.


The problems you have seem to be same experienced by others using wireless AV senders with Tivo more info here :-
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=281343&highlight=wireless+sender

Or do a forum search for wireless sender will bring up other threads.

I did use a AV sender originally with my setup but because of the IR problems I changed to using TVLink Plus to control my kit

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343594&highlight=tvlink+plus

http://www.satcure.co.uk/accs/page3.htm#tvlink-plus

Or search a well known auction site and you may find for as little as £15


----------



## tankstage

itm said:


> No the red light on the receiver isn't flashing, and I've moved it as far away from the Tivo as the cable permits.
> I only need to disconnect the IR wand from the receiver to stop the problem - i.e. the fact that the receiver is powered up doesn't seem to be a problem.
> ??


The receiver only sends IR down the wand, so by unplugging it you will stop any stray IR.

Tank


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> I go for the simplest method. My TiVos are networked and run mfs_ftp; a program on my Windows Media Center PC monitors them and copies any new shows to the PC where it trancodes them into WMV format. I then use Media Center Extenders to view the trancoded files on any TV around the house (or any PC round the world, come to that).


I thought all your Tivos had now been consigned to the loft at your new abode?


----------



## poissony

Pete77 said:


> I thought all your Tivos had now been consigned to the loft at your new abode?


That post is dated 2nd March, I assume it was made pre-move.

I'm now using a Pinnacle PCTV to go and a Xbox with XBMC to distribute TiVo. PCTV to go allows you to view your TiVo (or anything you connect to it on your LAN or via the internet). I wanted to watch it on the TV though so I'm using a MCE extender. This has been the best solution as the quality is excellent. Got mine from Maplin for a bargain £69.

http://www.pinnaclesys.com/PublicSi...TV+Analog_Digital+PVR/PCTV+to+go+Wireless.htm

The Xbox offers good quality as well for viewing shows recorded on TiVo but it does have the limitation of not being able to view LiveTV. Details can be found at the other forum.


----------



## itm

tankstage said:


> The receiver only sends IR down the wand, so by unplugging it you will stop any stray IR.
> 
> Tank


I just can't work out why I'm having this problem but apparently not everyone else using the SV100 with a Tivo. If there's a compatibility/interference issue between these two specific components then surely everyone using the SV1100 would be affected? Or does everyone else unplug their SV100 when they are in the same room as the Tivo? (this seems pretty inconvenient)


----------



## tankstage

So, to recap,

1 remote in the same room as the TiVo, without a transmitter.
1 remote in a different room with a transmitter.

The remote in a different room with transmitter will control the TiVo without problem.
The remote in the same room without transmitter will not control the TiVo.

Is this the situation ?

If so, will the remote without transmitter work if the transmitter is removed from the other remote (take the battery out as well), or will it only work when the wand is removed from the receiver ?

If the above is the situation, then the receiver must be picking up interference from somewhere.

Tank


----------



## hmm52

I'm following this story and curious, confused, as to what's going on. I assume the TiVo is in a cabinet. Is there no way to have line of sight IR input to TiVo from a distant RF receiver/IR transmitter module? I think this would have to eliminate your problem.

Bob at Next Generation Home Products, Florida, is the nicest, most knowledgeable CE vendor with whom I've dealt. I'm sure he'd be open to advising you, rebranded product or not. There are only two people in the office. ph. 727 834 9400.


----------



## RichardJH

I wouldn't be at all surprised if the problem is being caused by some form of interference being picked up through the power adapter for the receiver. That is a problem that has been discussed before on other threads regarding A/V senders with I/R control.
One of the forum members had some success by using ferrite rings on the power cable.
Unfortunately for me it didn't work so now the A/V sender is only used without the I/R facility and I use TVLink Plus to give I/R control


----------



## itm

tankstage said:


> So, to recap,
> 
> 1 remote in the same room as the TiVo, without a transmitter.
> 1 remote in a different room with a transmitter.
> 
> The remote in a different room with transmitter will control the TiVo without problem.
> The remote in the same room without transmitter will not control the TiVo.
> 
> Is this the situation ?
> 
> If so, will the remote without transmitter work if the transmitter is removed from the other remote (take the battery out as well), or will it only work when the wand is removed from the receiver ?
> 
> If the above is the situation, then the receiver must be picking up interference from somewhere.
> 
> Tank


Yes that's the exact situation. The remote in the same room as the Tivo (without the transmitter) will only work if I do one of the following:
- unplug the wand from the SV1100 receiver
- disconnect the power from the SV1100 receiver.
Removing the batteries/transmitter from the upstairs remote does not help.
So it looks like I'm picking up interference from somewhere. Given that there's a mass of cables behind the Tivo (which is in an open stand), this is probably not surprising. So assuming I can't ditch the mass of cables (which service the other 5 components in the stand), it looks as if I'm destined not to have any luck with the SV1100.
Incidentally I also have the same problem with a video sender, which I had to turn off as it too was preventing the Tivo remote from operating.
Does anyone think the ferrite ring would be worth trying? Are we talking about a single ring? If so, around which cable?


----------



## RichardJH

2 answers here 1 good 1 bad but I suppose its worth a try especially if you can get the ferrite rings cheap.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=281343&highlight=philips+sender


----------



## Ian_m

My Marmatek video sender got worse and worse after 6 1/2 years with "dribbling" IR via TiVo front and either preventing the TiVo changing settop box completely or getting the wrong channel. Pretty obvious when viewing the IR dongle with a camcorder, faint flickering seen.

I tried more ferrite rings, even wrapped the PSU lead in foil coated tape (eg http://www.screwfix.com/prods/15089/Sealants-Adhesives/Tapes/Insulating-Sealing-Tape/Aluminium-Foil-Tape-50mm-45m?cm_re=SEARCHPROMO-_-FOIL%20TAPE-_-15089) which did improve channel changing considerably, but I was now suffering problems with the receiving end as well in that picture would not lock on TV (pressing Teletext locked the picture) and started having contrast/colour issues as well.

My bother gave me 3 other video senders he got from car boot sales, as they are no use to him in London area, as too many wireless networks (he had 17 visible SSID's at his house, 11 open) and one of the video senders is fine. I have seen it in B&Q for £30. In fact must use same frequencies as my Marmatek as swapping the receive end first gave a perfect picture on my upstairs TV. So far so good and no ferrite rings. Have had one or two channel change failures, but separating out the video sender leads and putting its PSU on its own wall socket has improved things.

When I have finished bathroom building, bought my new plasma screen  I will be replacing the wireless video sender with a wired RGB over cat5. My mate has done this with his Sky box, expensive but good quality picture but more of interest to me 100% successful channel change via IR.


----------



## randap

My SV1100 works fine with 2 peanuts (one upstairs and one downstairs), providing the receiver is positioned such that the receiving a signal LED is not flashing. I guess there's loads of interference, which the SV1100 interprets as remote command, then fires spurious IR down the wand which TiVo detects so doesn't respond to genuine IR commands.

Every now and then I have to reposition the receiver, often only a could of inches does it.


----------



## itm

After alot of trial and error I have found a location for the receiver which eliminates the problem. It's not an ideal spot but at least I can now make use of the SV1100.

Many thanks for all your advice!


----------

